# BOOYAH



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 16, 2009)

I LOVE THESE!!!! haha great spinners.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 17, 2009)

I am a big fan of the BooYah pond magic buzzbaits. Good size for those hungry crappie.


----------



## dabber (Jan 19, 2009)

BOOYAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Booyah Spinnerbaits!




dabber


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2009)

i am not that impressed

have a few that do not run that great

But, a spinner is a spinner for the most part


----------



## dabber (Jan 19, 2009)

Just about any lure I buy new has to be tweaked for performance. I just prefer Booyah and I believe they are priced right.




dabber


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Haven't used there spinner baits, but im not a fan of there jigs.


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2009)

booyah makes baits???? 
A spinner is a spinner??? it's people like yu that keep the bait monkey from spreading...


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan either...I've had a lot of skirts fall apart after a few fish, and the spinnerbaits require constant tuning.


----------

